# Buying/Selling on classified forum



## svivian (Dec 7, 2021)

Nothing to fix its apart of the rules posted at the top of the classifieds. You must have 20 meaningful posts and be on here for Two weeks


----------



## iabowhuntr77 (May 9, 2020)

How does one know where they stand on "meaningful posts"? If I look at my profile, it gives me the # of replies, discussions created, reaction score, and points.


----------



## svivian (Dec 7, 2021)

Asking the wrong guy but my assumption would be if you were to type the same response on multiple threads (spam them) they would be deleted by an admin and your message count would go back to where it was.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

iabowhuntr77 said:


> How does one know where they stand on "meaningful posts"? If I look at my profile, it gives me the # of replies, discussions created, reaction score, and points.


Your post count is under your avatar in the threads.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

svivian said:


> Asking the wrong guy but my assumption would be if you were to type the same response on multiple threads (spam them) they would be deleted by an admin and your message count would go back to where it was.


That is correct, and you risk getting banned. It has happened quite often.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

CSawatsky said:


> Hey so I am a newer member and I found myself on the buy/sell forum and went to message a guy about something he was selling but it wouldn’t let me. Just says I don’t have permission to or something? Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This link will explain it. https://www.archerytalk.com/threads/classifieds-view-access.5876289/

The important thing to remember is that Archery Talk is a community building forum and not a marketplace, so the Classified section is reserved for those people who chose to be part of that community. That is done by contributing to the community through posting questions, comments and replies. The rules are in place to discourage both potential scammers as well as those people that simply show up to buy and sell.


----------



## iabowhuntr77 (May 9, 2020)

VeritasHunter said:


> You post count is under your avatar in the threads.


Thanks! Only 8 more to go


----------



## Silentturtle (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## hernan77 (Aug 21, 2021)

just randomly reply in a way that some what is relevant to all the main posts on the welcome page, its what most people do, or just keep replying here and it'll rack up your points quickly. then wait out your 2 weeks. Its part of the silly rules they have here because they don't want to admit that half of the draw to this sight is the classifieds and they doint want to fix the feedback system.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

hernan77 said:


> just randomly reply in a way that some what is relevant to all the main posts on the welcome page, its what most people do, or just keep replying here and it'll rack up your points quickly. then wait out your 2 weeks. Its part of the silly rules they have here because they don't want to admit that half of the draw to this sight is the classifieds and they doint want to fix the feedback system.


And it's those of you who are drawn here for only the classifieds that have made this place full of useless threads and butthurt feelings.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

hernan77 said:


> just randomly reply in a way that some what is relevant to all the main posts on the welcome page, its what most people do, or just keep replying here and it'll rack up your points quickly. then wait out your 2 weeks. Its part of the silly rules they have here because they don't want to admit that half of the draw to this sight is the classifieds and they doint want to fix the feedback system.


And posts like this give us a good idea who NOT to deal with. 

Thanks.


----------



## svivian (Dec 7, 2021)

IClark said:


> And it's those of you who are drawn here for only the classifieds that have made this place full of useless threads and butthurt feelings.


Kinda like @Blake.Graham who started about 15 threads today about nothing that couldn’t be found with the search button…


----------



## Garciajr6 (Dec 28, 2021)

Glad to know I wasn’t the only one wondering why I can’t post my bow for sale. Lol I’ll keep posting


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

CSawatsky.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## CSawatsky (Dec 24, 2021)

Tim Roberts said:


> CSawatsky.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yolk43 (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m also new here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Smith (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah, I downloaded TapaTalk becauSe a friend said it’d eliminate the need to post 20 replies, but it doesn’t. Just have to be an active participant in the community.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

I came for the rut thread and to try a new site , stayed because most guys in that area seemed like good people. bought a bow off a nice guy in the classifieds as well. Some jackwagons on here like everywhere but some stand up fellas as well. I'm honestly shocked at the amount of posts just wanting to use the classifieds. You most likely will be weeded out if your only intention is to take advantage of the classifieds


----------



## Blake.Graham (Jan 8, 2021)

svivian said:


> Kinda like @Blake.Graham who started about 15 threads today about nothing that couldn’t be found with the search button…


Very observant. I congratulate you on your keen eye as a keyboard warrior, but I’m not sure it was quite 15. I’ll go back and recount when I have some time - unless you’d rather do that for me.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

🍿


----------



## Blake.Graham (Jan 8, 2021)

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> 🍿


Really not looking for drama. Yes, I’m interested in classifieds, but I’m also interested in the community. While some things can be easily found with the search button I threw new posts out there for new responses. Additionally, I’m trying not to leave them vacant - I’m trying to engage with those that took the time to respond. I’ve just walked away with a n de backstrap recipe.


----------



## Blakek (Dec 18, 2021)

CSawatsky said:


> Hey so I am a newer member and I found myself on the buy/sell forum and went to message a guy about something he was selling but it wouldn’t let me. Just says I don’t have permission to or something? Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to get your post count up as well as be on here for at least 2 weeks. I’m working on getting my posts up now so I can Buy/Sell!


----------



## Blake.Graham (Jan 8, 2021)

Blakek said:


> You have to get your post count up as well as be on here for at least 2 weeks. I’m working on getting my posts up now so I can Buy/Sell!


Blakek, you from GA?


----------



## iabowhuntr77 (May 9, 2020)

I have 21 posts and my account is 6 months old. Still can't post to classifieds. Is there some other rule?


----------



## hernan77 (Aug 21, 2021)

IClark said:


> And it's those of you who are drawn here for only the classifieds that have made this place full of useless threads and butthurt feelings.


Im not only here for the classifieds, but I would be lying if I said that wasn't a big reason behind me joining. Maybe you should worry more about what you do and less about what others choose to do? If someone chooses to jump through the hoops to get access then they have every right to only use the sight for what they want, and if that is just to buy reasonably priced gear then why is that a problem? And more importantly, why do you feel that it should be any concern of yours? This site seems to be full of people gatekeeping what others choose to do these days


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

hernan77 said:


> Im not only here for the classifieds, but I would be lying if I said that wasn't a big reason behind me joining. Maybe you should worry more about what you do and less about what others choose to do? If someone chooses to jump through the hoops to get access then they have every right to only use the sight for what they want, and if that is just to buy reasonably priced gear then why is that a problem? And more importantly, why do you feel that it should be any concern of yours? This site seems to be full of people gatekeeping what others choose to do these days


Yes gatekeeping is important......you apparently have no idea what this site used to be and should still be.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

iabowhuntr77 said:


> I have 21 posts and my account is 6 months old. Still can't post to classifieds. Is there some other rule?


Have you logged out and back in?









Archery Talk Forum







www.archerytalk.com





We instituted new requirements some time ago for new members to be able to view and trade in the ArcheryTalk classifieds subforums. New members must be a member for a minimum of two weeks and also accumulate 20 posts in order to view and access the classifieds. *You need to log out and wait an hour or so once you pass those limitations and the system will grant your new permissions automatically.* You will be able to see and start threads in classifieds once those permissions are granted.


----------



## Blakek (Dec 18, 2021)

Blake.Graham said:


> Blakek, you from GA?


Nope I’m from Ohio.


----------



## hernan77 (Aug 21, 2021)

IClark said:


> Yes gatekeeping is important......you apparently have no idea what this site used to be and should still be.


gotcha so everyone has to do things your way to be accepted into the sport and community. That's a really poor attitude my guy. the great thing about freedom is that you get to do whatever you want, but so does everyone else. Gate keeping just makes it a bad time for everyone, just enjoy yourself instead and let others do the same as they see fit man.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

hernan77 said:


> gotcha so everyone has to do things your way to be accepted into the sport and community. That's a really poor attitude my guy. the great thing about freedom is that you get to do whatever you want, but so does everyone else. Gate keeping just makes it a bad time for everyone, just enjoy yourself instead and let others do the same as they see fit man.


Lol....   You have no clue.....We welcome people to AT who want to enjoy and learn archery and share their experiences. But as of late I would dare say 75% of guys getting on here just wanna buy or sell....mainly sell. Also there has been a huge increase in scams....so yeah right now gatekeeping is about the only way to figure out who the real deal is. Obviously I was a Newby once as well and guess what? I had to go through some scrutiny as well. Prove to the AT community you're here for the right reasons instead of coming off as a know it all jerk who's here for only the perks of the classifieds. As AT members who have been here 5+ years we've seen alot of changes in the quality of threads and nonsense they hold. Those who have been here from the beginning of AT I can only imagine what their perception is of this sight now. So don't go telling me what freedom is. Freedom isn't just doing what I want but I do follow AT rules and if you are, thats all that matters to the sight administrators. But this site used to be more than just a glorified ebay for bows. If your attitude is the only reason you're here is to enjoy member perks, I guess enjoy on, but those attitudes are what destroy Archery Talk as we knew it. Have a great day.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and reg


----------



## Mikeburr (6 mo ago)

Even though i dont have 20 post can i still sent a seller a pm?


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Mikeburr said:


> Even though i dont have 20 post can i still sent a seller a pm?


No.


----------



## Mikeburr (6 mo ago)

That would be why the seller hasnt got back to me. He has the stabilizers i have been looking for a year for. They dont make them any more and im trying to get back into target shooting


----------



## Montanamuley (Sep 27, 2021)

Appreciate this clarification


----------

